

Tony Robinson asks if bankers are human - tankenmate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18642323

======
kleiba
When the camera pans to the audience, ever so often you see people smile and
smirk. Am I the only one to whom this reaction seems strange? Is there
something about Tony Robinson you have to know to understand it, or are they
simply not taking him seriously?

~~~
mooism2
I imagine they're finding it difficult to take seriously the actor who played
Baldrick.

------
aac74
What an idiot ! Computers in banks are evil ??? He should stick to
archaeology. As for bankers being inhuman, well they were the most moral of
people when they had a gold standard and unlimited liability. But he won't do
any banking archaeology.

~~~
pi_neutrino
He wasn't attacking computer systems in general, he was attacking the fact
that the bankers rolled out their computer systems to the public when the
systems were nowhere near ready for primetime.

------
Mvandenbergh
What is Tony Robinson doing on a Question Time panel? Shouldn't he be
narrating second rate history programmes?

~~~
mooism2
He is active in the trade union movement. I saw him make a left-wing (even by
trade union standards) speech at TUC Conference once.

